# Bern Helmet steal



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

just found this yesterday while looking for a new bucket...its a steal for a helmet with audio, and the knit liner, and its still available in large which is what i had trouble finding on the clearance racks..

2009 BERN MENS BAKER TJ PRO AUDIO HELMET Snow-Helmets Mens / Unisex Built-in Headphones


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

That is a great price. I wouldn't buy one though. There is no ventilation in them and that is a no-no for me. Especially since I wear goggles.

This one is cheaper and has ventilation. XL though 59-60cm

Bern Macon Scotty Lago Hard Hat - Mens

We have lots of excellent deals for audio helmets. Enjoy!


----------



## GoggleTan (Aug 7, 2009)

I have one and its fine without the vents. In the spring you can just take the liner out and it keeps you from getting too warm.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

yea vents never made a diff for me either...my head gets too toasty in both of them lol.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Leo said:


> That is a great price. I wouldn't buy one though. There is no ventilation in them and that is a no-no for me. Especially since I wear goggles.
> 
> This one is cheaper and has ventilation. XL though 59-60cm
> 
> ...


I have the regular Macon- love it. Super-lite and low profile. Two problems though: a) the liner is way too hot and too a tight fit so I use a thin fleece hat which works great. b) the foam inserts snaps are way too small for the snap-in holes and will fall out once the helmet is off but stay in place fine when you have it on. I got it from Sierra Trading Post for $25 measly bucks as a close out deal so I'm guessing I got second. Whatever, I got a decent helmet for dirt cheap.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

just a warning, Bern's Large is 56-58/57-59


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

I just picked up the 

Pro-Tec Assault Danny Kass Audio Snow Helmet

from snowboards.net. I had it shipped to the condo I'll be at in Vail, hopefully it gets there by Monday.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

vail condo ... nice name drop


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

This is a little late for the OP, but maybe someone else will come along and see this.

I've got the Bern Brighton Hard Hat with knit visor. I like it because it's lightweight (and purple), but caveats: like Leo said, no ventilation system. This hasn't been an issue yet, but it's still winter. Also, on powder days, that knit visor is shit, it gets _soaked_ from the snow. And those little insert jobbies ALWAYS fall out. Also, not made for severe impacts. I got bent over on this helmet though, i paid full price at the beginning of the season... My .02 for whatever it's worth.


----------

